# kernel panic 12.2



## t4z3v4r3d (Nov 3, 2020)

After upgrade my kernel (GENERIC) I've got kernel panic ! then I tried to boot from live cd and chroot and renew all sources, even that procedure the problem is still unresolved.


----------



## xtouqh (Nov 3, 2020)

Did you rebuild all external kernel modules, in this case vbox one?


----------



## Emrion (Nov 3, 2020)

You should give more details: what was the version of your FreeBSD system before the upgrade? How did you do this upgrade?


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Nov 3, 2020)

make buildkernel ....
it was and is. FreeBSD12.2
vbox was loading by loader.conf  and after removing that line, Kernel works properly, needed to recompile vbox from source ? our remove from kernel config ?or something else ?


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Nov 3, 2020)

After a few seconds kernel just crashed again ...


----------



## xtouqh (Nov 3, 2020)

t4z3v4r3d said:


> needed to recompile vbox from source


Yes, reinstall the vbox ports you have installed using ports, and make sure your kernel sources do exactly match the running kernel.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Nov 3, 2020)

In last image of panic the "VBOX" may cause of that issue ! I never seen it before.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2020)

t4z3v4r3d said:


> Kernel works properly, needed to recompile vbox from source ?


Rebuild emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod from ports. The problem at the moment is that the official packages are still being built for 12.1. For 99.9% of the packages this is not a problem. With kernel modules like those from Virtualbox loading a 12.1 kernel module on 12.2 will crash the machine. 

Once 12.1 is EoL the packages will be built for 12.2. Until that time you'll have to build this particular kernel module from ports to make sure it's built for the right kernel version.


----------

